# Men that smell "pretty"



## nogud247 (Aug 15, 2015)

My first batch is under my belt, it looks okay and smells like lavender. I see everyone here say they shower with soap before giving/selling ect. Mine is still curing but my daughter really wants to use it in the bath because it smells lovely. 

If I do what's recommend and shower with it first I will smell lovely too. Thoughts? Concerns? Help? Lol. Thanks for reading.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Aug 15, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about it myself.  Then again, there's plenty of masculine scents that use lavender as a component, and other scents that I've put into soaps that I thought were 'girly', but the guys I know loved them. 

And then there's also the fact that soap is wash-off. It's not going to leave a strong scent for hours on-end the way perfume would.


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 15, 2015)

I like lavender soap. Also, I just gave a friend a soap made with an Abercrombie Fierce dupe (Man's cologne) and his wife uses it more than him. I guess it all comes down to a matter of personal preference.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 15, 2015)

Have you learned about the zap test yet? Start with that. If the soap doesn't zap, you can certainly take a shower to test out your uncured soap. I would expect it to be drying, making the skin feel tight. There is a small possibility that she'll find it irritating, rarely would be cause damage unless someone is allergic to an ingredient.

If your daughter is old enough to understand the small risk in trying a non-zapping, uncured soap, then let her make the choice to try it. 

Btw, I don't know if you used lavender essential oil or fragrance oil, but many of them are liked by a lot of men.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 15, 2015)

You will smell lovely for about 5 minutes!  But that is Ok, that is what soap is supposed to do, it does not stick on your skin like perfume, lotion, etc.   I like nice smells and hand made soap b/c they smell so great for that little while, and they make my skin feel so much better.


----------



## nogud247 (Aug 15, 2015)

The soap is zap free. It's been curing for 9-10 days. I used a FO because it's what I could find locally. Next time I will get a higher quality oil from on the line but this one is nice. The smell of soaps sticks on me for longer than a few minutes. I'm not sure why. I guess I don't really care if I smell like flowers. Girls dig that I'm told.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 15, 2015)

I am not sure what girls dig in general, I am probably somewhat atypical.  Personally, I really like a nice, clean, non-cologne/perfume scent on a man.  But I like that on myself, as well, so maybe it is non gender-specific.  

Also, I have been conducting a sort of  BO experiment - this is gross, so sensitive types, stop reading now.  I do not show every day, I am just not very stinky.  I think it is a genetic thing, my sisters are not either (they are worse than me, athletic types that will work out and go for several days w/o showering, and no smelly after effects.)  I got to 5 days before my testers - forced to sniff the pits -  were like "OK, I can smell you now, you probably have two days left before you need to wash.")

I'm not sure what the point of this is, but it is kind of amusing to me.


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 15, 2015)

I make a soap with lavender and star anise that the guys seem to like as much as the girls.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 15, 2015)

I'd rather have a guy smell like a flower then most all mens cologne on the market.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 15, 2015)

To be perfectly honest my brother likes all the floral scents I hate with a passion, I'm not sure if anything is truly 'feminine' or 'masculine' when it comes to soap scents, its really just a matter of what you actually like to smell like and what works with your body chemistry 

and soap generally washes right off and dissipates regardless


----------



## nogud247 (Aug 15, 2015)

Alright after work tonight/tomorrow AM I will try it out then.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 15, 2015)

If it helps at all, I'm a girl and I learned to use a shave brush and DE razor to shave my face when I was formulating a shave soap. I figured I needed to test it properly on myself first. Now its the only thing I will use on my legs.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 15, 2015)

Lavender is a classic men's scent - I use it often


----------



## Mommy (Aug 15, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I am not sure what girls dig in general, I am probably somewhat atypical.  Personally, I really like a nice, clean, non-cologne/perfume scent on a man.  But I like that on myself, as well, so maybe it is non gender-specific.
> 
> Also, I have been conducting a sort of  BO experiment - this is gross, so sensitive types, stop reading now.  I do not show every day, I am just not very stinky.  I think it is a genetic thing, my sisters are not either (they are worse than me, athletic types that will work out and go for several days w/o showering, and no smelly after effects.)  I got to 5 days before my testers - forced to sniff the pits -  were like "OK, I can smell you now, you probably have two days left before you need to wash.")
> 
> I'm not sure what the point of this is, but it is kind of amusing to me.



My husband is also not very stinky. Deodorant is sort of a formality (he uses it, but if he didn't, the world wouldn't know). It's probably genetic. I knew people in high school who showered 3x/day and claimed they'd stink if they didn't.


----------



## Mommy (Aug 15, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> If it helps at all, I'm a girl and I learned to use a shave brush and DE razor to shave my face when I was formulating a shave soap. I figured I needed to test it properly on myself first. Now its the only thing I will use on my legs.



lol!!


----------



## not_ally (Aug 15, 2015)

I remember reading a long thread - not sure if it was here or somewhere else - but sandalwood and vanilla seemed to be great guy favorites.  The sandalwood I *got*, the vanilla was a surprise (I did confirm it myself on a small-scale, anecdoctal basis).  I don't like it so much myself, but it did make me want to to find one I could live with.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 15, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Lavender is a classic men's scent - I use it often


 
My hubby and son like lavender, too. I've always looked on lavender as being one of those unisex scents.  It's a nice herbal 'clean' scent to me.


IrishLass


----------



## not_ally (Aug 15, 2015)

Also, stinky is a relative thing.  My mom just told me today 'you might smell OK, but you need to wash your hair.'  So ups and downs, in that respect.


----------



## nogud247 (Aug 15, 2015)

I like lots of scents I'm just not sure if I would get odd looks at work lol. For whatever reason I don't stink often but soap scents last on me like cologne.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 15, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I remember reading a long thread - not sure if it was here or somewhere else - but sandalwood and vanilla seemed to be great guy favorites.  The sandalwood I *got*, the vanilla was a surprise (I did confirm it myself on a small-scale, anecdoctal basis).  I don't like it so much myself, but it did make me want to to find one I could live with.



I remember reading that vanilla is considered the biggest attraction scent for most guys.  Va-va-vanilla.


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 15, 2015)

*I love a pretty smelling man!*

And! I gave a bunch of soaps to my coworker.  His favorite? The one scented with lavender and chamomile EOs.  This guy can lift twice his body weight and rides his dirt bike in 100+ mile races. There is nothing girly about him.  His wife and three mini-hims firmly attest to that.  So, go for it!! Get pretty!

ETA:  NA.  That is hilarious!  I wish I didn't stink.  I do the no shower experiments, too.  But I call my experiments "lazy" and usually don't tell.  If I am not leaving my house, I am not bothering to comb my hair let alone shower and dress.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 16, 2015)

But ... lavender isn't a pungently sweet floral like roses. It's herbaceous and spicy with a dollop of sweetness, and that's how I like my men! Well, at least the spicy and sweet part. Lavender is much nicer on guys than most men's colognes.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 16, 2015)

I have a good friend who wears a super strong cologne.  And is a hugger.  Every time I see him I end up with a headache and the residual smell of whatever it is lingering on my clothes.  Can't refuse the hugs, though.


----------



## Stacy (Aug 16, 2015)

I think it's an opportunity for a wonderful lesson for your daughter - it's more than a "manly" smell that makes a man! ;-)


----------

